# no spark on 18.5 B&S



## KLC (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a Craftsman riding mower ran fine last time it was used, now will not start. There is no spark, have checked flywheel key, jumped the seat safety switch, checked wiring and fuses. Any ideas would be appreciated, I'm down to coil.


----------



## KLC (Jul 17, 2011)

engine model # 31P777


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Unplug the kill switch lead from the tractor to the engine, this will isolate any issues with the tractors wiring. Test to see if you have spark. Jumping the seat switch on most tractors will not work as the switch is usually open rather then closed for ignition spark.


----------



## KLC (Jul 17, 2011)

unplugged ground wire to coil, still no spark??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

KLC said:


> unplugged ground wire to coil, still no spark??


Most likely it's a bad CDI module, but to be sure, remove it, clean the contact area where it mounts to insure it has a good ground to the engine, reset the air gap between the laminations and magnets to around .010" and test again. If you still have no spark, then a new module is probably needed.


----------



## KLC (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------

